# Small wire welder recommendations



## smoke show (Nov 19, 2011)

Looking into a small wire welder for my dad for xmas.

I currently use a lincoln 125 no gas and have had good service from it for 15 years or better.

This needs to be affordable and won't see any heavy work, he also has a stick welder.

I expect mine won't be missing as much if we get him one.

TIA


----------



## nate379 (Nov 19, 2011)

Well there you go, get him one same as yours.  They are only around $450 or so.  Lincoln, Hobart, ESAB, Miller.   Pretty much anything else, don't waste your money.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 19, 2011)

Love my Hobart 140. Owned it 5 years, hobby/small projects use. Always worked great.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 20, 2011)

(Getting ready to get yelled at)
I have a mig flux core 120 v harborfreight $89 welder (it was on sale)





http://www.harborfreight.com/90-amp-flux-wire-welder-98871.html


Its a cheap welder, know that going in. It does exactly what I want it to, basic welding. I would like to do stainless and aluminum,  but I would need gas to do that, and I rarely use it as is. Its pretty limited, you wont do a lot of metals, you wont do SUBSAFE welding HA!

But for what I use it for, its great. A lot of people say that the weld quality improved a lot with better wire, but I have been happy with what I have.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 20, 2011)

That harbor freight one is tempting.

Comparable Hobarts are around $80 cheaper.

But I think this one is gonna win http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-us/equipment/retail-products/Pages/product=K2513-1.aspx 

Also I've had really good luck with mine.

And its available locally at home depot http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

If all us kids weren't chipping in for it I'd probably have to go the Harbor Freight route.


----------



## Dune (Nov 20, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> That harbor freight one is tempting.
> 
> Comparable Hobarts are around $80 cheaper.
> 
> ...



You will never be disapointed with a Lincoln welder.
You will be disapointed with a chinese welder sooner or later.


----------



## Hass (Nov 20, 2011)

What on earth are you guys welding with a 120v welder?
Nothing important I hope...

Heck, a 230v welder @ 30 amps is barely enough to do a spray.
and I mean BARELY enough.

I'm not knocking on you guys for using them, but I am just wondering what are you doing with them?
short circuit is not a viable welding method... There's a reason why 98% of shops do not have SCT procedures.

If you're just welding up lawn decorations or something, ignore my comments.
But if you guys weld trailers, repair your truck or similar with it... Definitely make sure your life insurance policy covers stupidity.

I pray it's nothing like this trailer hitch
http://youtu.be/Us7VDZT-NcQ

or for the SMAW welding folk...
http://youtu.be/EH3EpX4oqi0


----------



## smoke show (Nov 20, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> What on earth are you guys welding with a 120v welder?
> Nothing important I hope...



Light guage stuff. automotive sheet metal,exhaust, lawn mower decks, stuff *I* can't stick weld.

Just a do it yourselfer putsing around.

Otherwise the lincoln stick welder comes out.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 20, 2011)

That $89 might "weld" but you have to ask why a real 120v welder costs 5x that?  Only time I have used flux core is out in the woods when something broke on the Jeep.  Use to have one of these: http://readywelder.com/
Also have "welded" with some 7018, 2 batteries and jumper cables too.  I always said I wouldn't trust my life to it, but it got it fixed enough to get back to town at least... often with welds better than what was there (factory or someone's crap weld)


----------



## Hass (Nov 21, 2011)

nate, the majority of hobbyists that buy those $89 welders end up modifying them to suit their needs. Most end up increasing the capacitors, which some say do different things. Some say it gives a more steady arc, some say it increases duty cycle. I've yet to see a claim about it increasing voltage. Guys over at weldingweb.com do a lot of modifying to HF welders. By the time they're done with them, they've spent as much as a $400-500 lincoln machine and it's only half as good as the lincoln!

The only way I will ever trust a 120v machine, is if they come with RMD or STT (Miller/Lincolns version of the same process).
As far as I know however that's a process that's only available on the $15k+ machines like the PipeWorx.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 21, 2011)

No offense taken, I just use mine for small things (equipment around the house, parts on my RC aircraft, general small items repair). I dont use it for anything like trailers or life support equipment.  If you read the reviews on the machine its very positive. For what I use it for, it is perfect. I have no need nor desire for anything bigger at home... Its not like work where its mostly ESS and sub arc! haha

All depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## festerw (Nov 21, 2011)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> Love my Hobart 140. Owned it 5 years, hobby/small projects use. Always worked great.



Me too.


----------



## hemlock (Nov 21, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> What on earth are you guys welding with a 120v welder?
> Nothing important I hope...
> 
> Heck, a 230v welder @ 30 amps is barely enough to do a spray.
> ...




What's wrong with those Lincoln "Tombstone" (230V) welders?  They seem to make a good, strong weld for around the farm, etc...


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 21, 2011)

120V welders are plenty useful.  I have a 140 Amp Miller at work and my buddy has a Hobart 140 as well.  Both machines do well up to 1/8" and will weld up to 3/16" with gas and 1/4" with flux core.  I use 'em for sheetmetal work mostly, lawn mower decks and other light fabrication.  I have a Milllermatic 252 (running on 480 single phase) at my disposal as well that takes care of anything else I have for heavier work.  (most of my work welding is actually TIG) Mind you I'm not submitting the welds for X-ray inspection but I've not come across any quality of weld issues when the machines were used within design parameters.


----------



## Hass (Nov 21, 2011)

hemlock said:
			
		

> What's wrong with those Lincoln "Tombstone" (230V) welders?  They seem to make a good, strong weld for around the farm, etc...


Wasn't saying anything about 230v welders... They actually can do a decent job for the most part if you crank them. It's when people are welding up trailers and other on road equipment with a 120v welder that I get irritated.


----------



## fossil (Nov 22, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> ...It's when people are welding up trailers and other on road equipment with a 120v welder that I get irritated.



Well, then it doesn't sound to me like there's anything going on in this thread for you to get irritated about.  Rick (120v. Lincoln SP-125 Plus, wire feed MIG, gas or flux core, has always met my needs.  I don't build trailers.    )


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 22, 2011)

Agreed, getting uppity and irritated with us is uncalled for


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats what happens everytime someone mentions welding at 120v or (god forbid) flux core. It all depends on what you want it for. Clearly its plenty adequate for many people. Seems to happen whenever harborfreight is mentioned as well. Yet I havent ever had any problems with their equipment, but i dont make a living with it. 

Back on topic?


----------

